# Build a conference of cooperation of industry



## Anthie (May 25, 2013)

Let most software run on FreeBSD. Office, AutoCAD and 3D games.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2013)

Who are you addressing here? It's the industry that needs to port to FreeBSD, or release their source code so that we can do it ourselves (as long as it adheres to portable standards, which is another story).


----------

